# trout fishing on cohutta monday and came accross this ....



## whitetailfreak (Jun 18, 2009)

timber rattler


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 18, 2009)

nasty bite from those hope it gave you a warning rattle befor you got to close great capture


----------



## Smokey (Jun 18, 2009)

Man thats a pretty snake.


----------



## quinn (Jun 18, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Man thats a pretty snake.



Yup what he said.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 18, 2009)

make a fine belt or a hatband....


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 18, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> make a fine belt or a hatband....



Sure would, and make some handsome backing for a stickbow.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep, that is a pretty one.

Hoss


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 19, 2009)

Jake Allen said:


> Sure would, and make some handsome backing for a stickbow.



I had not thought of that but it would look good on my ole long bow as well.

I think copperhead would look good too.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 19, 2009)

There is a lot of shadowing in the picture.  You should have picked him up and threw him in better lighting so we could get a better look.

Go back there and see if you can find him!


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jun 24, 2009)

Is he still with us


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 24, 2009)

Sargent said:


> There is a lot of shadowing in the picture.  You should have picked him up and threw him in better lighting so we could get a better look.
> 
> Go back there and see if you can find him!


----------

